

Iran announces ‘halal Internet’, new cyberdefense study programs - franze
http://internetofelsewhere.com/blog/2011/04/17/iran-announces-halal-internet-and-new-cyberdefense-study-programs/

======
angdis
"Halal internet?"

Sounds tasty. I'd like to order mine in a pita with rice on the side, to go
please.

